# Thinking horns! 1989 560sel ever done an install in one ERIC?



## Bill89sel560 (Jul 3, 2018)

I was thinking active front but ALWAYS wanted to try horns back in the day. 

Wondering what's new that fits my 1989 560sel. Has Eric or anyone installed into this car?

If I go this route

New style horns from Eric

His 8inch mids

Jl audio amp for mids with DSP
SMALL.AMP for horns
Sub amp ECT..

Might just go bridged jl amp 4 ch.
And use the 600 for sub. Clean and 
Adjustable. 
Unless someone tells me the jl amps don't jave enough dsp capability to properly tune these horns???

Thanks


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Havent personally done an install in that vehicle, but similar era 190E and 300C and they worked very well. 

Looking at photos of the dash I would say it would work very well.


----------



## Bill89sel560 (Jul 3, 2018)

Eric Stevens said:


> Havent personally done an install in that vehicle, but similar era 190E and 300C and they worked very well.
> 
> Looking at photos of the dash I would say it would work very well.



Dam it man! 

Just when I was going 3 way active, 
You whip up some new business.

Okay Eric, been around audio from Miami boom town hayday. Always wanted to try a horn set. 

So I like sound a little on the warm side. 
Highs when needed, but warm leaning.

I have a football field of room so any size horn (within reason) will work.

Please pm me a quote on the following

Your 100% favorite horn/driver combo

X2 of your new 8" 2ohms


I'll do:

8's in the kicks, custom built 

Horns jammed back as far as I can, under dash 

The good I think:::::

Car has leather, all under also. Hope this helps with reflections? 

Give me a killer price and ill do a full thread on install, and let a tuner work his magic, and document it also.

Photos vids and kick fab work included
(I'm an ex laminator, aero carbon fiber) 

Please suggest a human within 200 miles of D.C 

THAT HAS A CLUE HOW TO TUNE HORNS.

contact info. Please 

Thanks Eric


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

he already sells them at a killer price,ive got the full sized in my tacoma with a 2 ohm 8 in each front door, very awesome sounding set up to me,


----------



## Bill89sel560 (Jul 3, 2018)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> he already sells them at a killer price,ive got the full sized in my tacoma with a 2 ohm 8 in each front door, very awesome sounding set up to me,<img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" class="inlineimg" />


Well then I guess ill be amazed man...

I'm sure they sound good, for too many of my years, I prefer not to admit, he's been known to create great prod. 

Are you head of marketing? 

Latz


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

no sir,im a local truck driver here in california,i dont even compete, but thinking about it, and im considered an old guy to boot


----------



## Bill89sel560 (Jul 3, 2018)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> no sir,im a local truck driver here in california,i dont even compete, but thinking about it, and im considered an old guy to boot


I have done some driving also class.A 

Ran doubles from Phoenix to fulfillment (Amazon) 
Just outside San Fran. 
Just a few months, but enjoyed it allot.

2017 Cascadia. Thing almost drives itself...


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wait! Am I late or something? Eric have a new Horn coming out already?


----------

